# Asus P5Q Deluxe



## aimbots (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi! I just barely needed help with my PC. Last time I used with my pc runs smoothly and fine. The other day, when I boot up..there is an error saying "CHASSIS INTRUDED...FATAL ERROR" I did check the jumper for chassis intrussion, and it's still there I did not touched anything on my motherboard. Please..anyone..can help me with this? thanks


----------



## alucasa (Apr 3, 2009)

How about disabling chassis intruder in BIOS ?


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 3, 2009)

try reseating the jump or as alucasa said, disable it in the bios. or try also clear cmos


----------



## aimbots (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you for the reply guys...but there is no setting the in BIOS for the chassis intruder. I get into the BIOS and find the thing chassis intrussion..but its not there. Even in the manual. Its just having a 3-pin jumper...i hate this chassis intrussion detection!


----------



## Kursah (Apr 4, 2009)

I can concur there is no such setting in bios, there are jumper pins on the MB. I would say start with clearing your CMOS, what BIOS version are you running? I would have you consider updating to version 2001, it's stable, improved accuracy for CPU temps, etc. Just stick the bios on your usb flash drive, go into bios, go to the ASUS EZ Flash II menu, find the file, and flash it over, pretty painless...and if it does stuff up for some reason, the backup bios chip will take command and fix the main bios chip.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2009)

Look at number 6 move the jumper over to the two pins together.


----------



## aimbots (Apr 4, 2009)

My BIOS version is 1805..System BIOS date is 1/23/09. I already update my bios to this one, but it doesn't worked. I tried that BIOS version and hope it will work. About the Mobo view...yeah I did put the jumper into its right position..but still i got the error..


----------



## ace80 (Apr 4, 2009)

I used to get this error with my p5q3 deluxe. It used to happen randomly, although mostly after a bad oc. The jumper setting never made any difference and i even re-seated the mobo. This was back when the board was new with the earlier bioses.
Sorry i can't be of any help as my problem just seemed to go away by itself.
Maybe you could try running the machine out of the case just to eliminate any intrusion?


----------



## aimbots (Apr 5, 2009)

ace80 said:


> I used to get this error with my p5q3 deluxe. It used to happen randomly, although mostly after a bad oc. The jumper setting never made any difference and i even re-seated the mobo. This was back when the board was new with the earlier bioses.
> Sorry i can't be of any help as my problem just seemed to go away by itself.
> Maybe you could try running the machine out of the case just to eliminate any intrusion?



We'll I've never done that but I'll try running it out of the case...


----------



## aimbots (Apr 6, 2009)

I've tried running the mobo out of the case but still no work..I still got the error message!


----------



## Kursah (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd contact Asus or the retailer you purchased the board from for an RMA then. Maybe contact Asus and see if they have a solution for you. I looked at mine and on the chassis jumper (#6 in the above diagram) which I'm assuming is the intrusion jumper, the blue jumper is on the 2 upper pins...like you said yours was...I have never seen this message, but I can only assume there's a glitch somewhere. That really sucks aimbots...sorry it's continuing to give you grief.

Edit: I found this on a quick search, still a pain in the ass to do every boot...



> People are currently having trouble with Asus motherboards. It seems that when you start the system after installing a new Asus motherboard you will get a system haulted message. Chassis intrusion error.
> 
> I have good news! Hold down the CTRL key while booting and you will by-pass that message. It seems to happen on new motherboards. It will also happen if you remove the jumper to install a chassis switch so that you can detect if someone open the case or not.


Source: http://digg.com/d14A6D


----------



## aimbots (Apr 14, 2009)

I tried to hold down the CTRL key while booting..still I got the error message. I also install an old jumper from my other pc, still no work.


----------



## aimbots (Apr 16, 2009)

Can anybody help me with this? I can't reformat my PC..I can't save the bios settings for the boot priority..please helpppp....I need to reformat my pc


----------

